# Lifted!



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

Before the lift

after


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

real nice, real clean, good looking heep!


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

Thanks! Im in the process of saving up for a ripp supercharger.


----------

